# what to see in Cirencester?



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

we will be at the cirencester cc, towards the end of march for a few days, can anyone recommend any places to visit, either walking distance or a short drive in the motorhome, we only visited the area for one night last year on the way back from cornwall, so didn't have much time to look around. thanks.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

This has all you need to know.
Nice place.

http://www.cirencester.co.uk/visitorinformationcentre/


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Its a nice and interesting small town. Yu can get guided walks arround the town and around the parish church. Where are you staying\?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

The source of the river Thames & Kemble airport are well worth a visit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kemble,_Gloucestershire


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Just a short walk from the CC site.

http://www.britainexpress.com/attractions.htm?attraction=3394

A Roman Amphitheater.. ….walk there and let your imagination run with it.

Mike


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Cirencester*

Hi Kalamitty,we were there for 5nights on the new year, lots of nice bars and restaurants, you must try the Fleece fab food. Some lovely shops and lovely walks in the park, go out the back gate through the park and turn left up to the top lovely little stone gate houses. Hope you have nice time ( we did ). Enjoy. Eddie


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the replys


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

The Cotswold Water Park is very interesting! Huge area of reclaimed land. Covers a huge area with man made lakes.
http://www.waterpark.org


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Apart from tourist office and local information we use:-

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/

It covers the world.....more or less :wink:


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

If I remember correctly, there is Greasy Joe's cafe on the outskirts. Actually maybe its called (or was The greasy spoon. Council car park and can stay over night too


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

If I remember correctly, there is Greasy Joe's cafe on the outskirts. Actually maybe its called (or was The greasy spoon. Council car park and can stay over night too


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

There's a really lovely pub called the Hare and Hounds at Fosse Cross, which is just a short run up the Fosse Way from Cirencester. Big car park, plenty of space for motorhomes (in fact I think you could stay the night in the car park if you were so minded and asked nicely).

Super food, not too dear, and a generally excellent place that we always visit if in the area. Try the soup, whatever it is that day!


----------

